# F1 GP Viewing?



## LeeS (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestion for a good place to view the F1 races on a Sunday afternoon/evening? I'm in Bangkok near Thong Lor.

thanks,
L


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know Bangkok at all (except where it is!)
We don't get FI on our cable sports channels, so plan B involves . . . 
For anyone with a good broadband connection, wiziwig.tv will show full coverage from 6.45pm


----------



## LeeS (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! I have very little luck with the internet feeds.
I did get one to work, but as always, very spotty.

L


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

My Trus Visions package (THB 1,605 per month) has ten sports channels , one of which always covers the F1 races - usually channel 109 - in both English and Thai with language selection on the remote. Great race yesterday.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

the bad news is . . . I missed the start.
_'what time is your car racing on?'
'not till 7'
'it's seven-o-five'_


----------



## LeeS (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeh I missed the start too, and of course 'the bump' happened then!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Night racing in Singapore tomorrow - 7pm Thai time


----------

